# Probios-How much and how often?



## MeganH (Apr 6, 2013)

We just got some probios in and dosed all our goats 10 gm, except for our month old kid who got 5, but should we follow up with more? We are fighting worms right now, so have been worming and want to get their flora back on track. 
Should probios be given by weight? And daily or every few days? Thanks for your input!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Amount is good. I would do it for at least a week.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I just give the 5 mark. It doesn't matter on size. Unless the kid is quite young. 
It starts out as 5, 10, 15,ect. It can be given daily safely, but usually as mentioned, a week is fine.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

There is also probiotic powder you can mix with their minerals and leave out free-choice, in addition to the gel form.


----------

